# Fjiordangeln im Südwesten Norwegens



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2003)

Oft hört man unter Anglern,. Dass sich das Angeln im Süden Norwegens nicht mit den Möglichkeiten weiter nördlich vergleichen lässt. Dass  Südnorwegen auch erfolgreich sein kann, zeigen die Tipps und Tricks von Thomas Oswald von Rogertours
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=fjordangeln


----------



## angeltreff (29. März 2003)

Thomas, auf die angesprochene Tour - ICH WILL DA MIT !!! #h


----------

